# Neue Products Fehler JVM Terminated exit code 13



## Tomas (23. Nov 2009)

hi,

java 1.6.0_16 | xp sp3 | eclipse galileo

ich hab ein Problem bei der Erstellung meiner Products.

Also 1)

ich erstelle mir meine Products New -> Product Configuration

wenn ich dannach auf synchronize -> launch an eclipse application gehe kommt folgende fehermeldung:

```
!SESSION Mon Nov 23 11:53:31 CET 2009 ------------------------------------------
!ENTRY org.eclipse.equinox.launcher 4 0 2009-11-23 11:53:31.046
!MESSAGE Exception launching the Eclipse Platform:
!STACK
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter
	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:556)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:514)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:1311)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.main(Main.java:1287)
```

bzw. wenn ich auf die product eclipse.exe drücke kommt dieser JVM Terminated exit code 13 fehler(bild im anhang)

ich hab keine ahnung wie ich das problem beheben soll. Ziel ist es von einer fertiggestellten application ein product zu erstellen.

lg

Thomas


----------



## Wildcard (23. Nov 2009)

Was ist denn alles in deiner Product Configuration enthalten? Vielleicht fehlen dort einfach Plugins? PlugIn, oder Feature based?


----------



## reinsle (24. Nov 2009)

Hy,

bist du evtl schon mal unter der Run-Config, Plugins, Validate gegangen, damit du siehst, ob dir Plugins fehlen?

Robert


----------



## Tomas (24. Nov 2009)

es ist plugin based. naja also ich kann das product in eclipse laufen, run as product...

wie kann ich ein plugin im product hinzufügen?

```
Cannot complete the install because one or more required items could not be found.   
Software being installed: DriverPanel 1.0.0 (DriverPanelProduct 1.0.0)
   Missing requirement: DriverPanel 1.0.0 (DriverPanelProduct 1.0.0) requires 'org.apache.commons.logging [1.0.4.v200904062259]' but it could not be found
```


----------



## Tomas (24. Nov 2009)

ok, war bisschen komisch der Error. Also ich hatte org.apache.commons.logging version 1.1.1, also hab ich mir 1.0.4 runtergeladen. dies war unnötig, da das auch nichts half. Ich habe in der Product Configuration -> Dependencies org.apache.commons.logging mit dem Button Properties, wo sich ein popupfenster öffnet die version, welche fehlte eingetragen und es funzt jetzt.... komisch.... naja
danke trotzdem


----------

